# Out of place feather



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all my budgie jay jay has an out of place feather on his left wing that iv noticed today whilst fly around. He dosent seem to be bothered by it at all and there’s no sign of blood so it’s not a broken stem or anything like that just asking for advice if I should leave it and he will sort it out on his own.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If his wings have been clipped it could be a problem, in that single flight feathers that grow back on a wing with other very short clipped feathers can become twisted and in some cases may need to be pulled out to regrow a new one. I can't tell by the photo if this is the case. If this is a feather that's been there for a long time, it's probably just ready to be shed and will come out soon when he flies or preens. If he flies normally otherwise it's not a problem. If not it may require human intervention.


----------



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

At this moment now he’s trying to get rid of it now as we speak so il let him do what he has to do


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks like he's in the process of moulting that feather, it should be just fine


----------

